# Darla is in labor!  *Updated lamb pics*



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2010)

Went out to feed and saw the bubble.  Looks like she's taking her time, but I will update as soon as she has them (yes, it better be twins ).


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 19, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## abooth (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome!  Go Darla!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, she had a single, but it's a cute ewe lamb!  She's a Border Leicester/Southdown cross, and she has those Border Leicester ears!     She's also  tall!  







Mom and baby are doing well!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 19, 2010)

Very Cute!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the ewe lamb!  Increasing the flock....great news!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 20, 2010)

Look at that face!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 20, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Congrats on the ewe lamb!  Increasing the flock....great news!


Yeah, I'm really torn on what to do with her!  I sold my registered Romney ewe lamb earlier this spring because I don't really *need* or have much room for more sheep.  BUT.....Darla is my favorite ewe ever.....and this might be a really cute baby.   I was going to keep her lamb(s) for meat, but I don't know if I'll keep this one or not.  Plus...I think Darla was a single (have to check), and this ewe is a single, so the "business" part of me says don't keep her because I want twinning genetics.  BUT...we'll see.  I've got a while to work it out.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are some updated pictures.  I love this little ewe and most likely will keep her in my flock.    Just trying to figure out the perfect name for her...


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 15, 2010)

What a sturdy, well set up little ewe!!!  Her mother is beautiful as well.  I would keep her also!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 15, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 19, 2010)

How about Delilah (sp?) or Lavender?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 20, 2010)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> How about Delilah (sp?) or Lavender?


Funny you mentioned Delilah because that's what I was juuuust about set on.    I'm still mulling it over.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 20, 2010)

I think that name suites her....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

Wouldn't ya know it, I was handling this ewe lamb this weekend and she has 4 teats.      I won't be keeping her.  Also, she is a cross bred.  I really should keep a registered ewe if I'm going to keep a third ewe, because I'll be able to get more money for lambs.  I'm disappointed because I really like this lamb.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry about the teats???  She is very cute...


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 30, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Wouldn't ya know it, I was handling this ewe lamb this weekend and she has 4 teats.      I won't be keeping her.  Also, she is a cross bred.  I really should keep a registered ewe if I'm going to keep a third ewe, because I'll be able to get more money for lambs.  I'm disappointed because I really like this lamb.


Ok...I'm kind a new to sheep but...wouldn't 4 teats come in handy if you have trips?  Or are they nonfunctioning teats?  Do you show your sheep and this is undesirable for show?  Or is there something we should know about four teats that is a bad thing?  


Inquiring and newbie sheeple wanna know.....


----------



## abooth (Aug 30, 2010)

Bee I wonder if it is like finding out your sheep had 5 legs.  You know, something that you just don't want bred into your flock.  Even though you might get five legs o'lamb for the price of four you may not see the problems this could cause later.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 31, 2010)

Supernumerary teats can be a bad thing.  Most are blind (non working) and lambs can attach to a blind teat and not get colostrum or milk and never learn to find the right teat.  Although I have a small enough number of sheep to make sure each lamb nurses, I just am not sure I want to keep breeding a ewe with extra teats.  I mean, I'm limited on space, so part of me thinks I should keep only those ewes with traits I want to pass on.  True, I could keep her lambs as freezer lambs, but I don't really want to be breeding that trait on.  I don't think I plan on showing, and I'm not sure they'd even notice if I did show.  I'm just not sure she's worth breeding.  :/


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 31, 2010)

Gotcha!  Is there ever a time when those teats are functional?  How in the world to those Finn sheep feed all their youngins'?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 1, 2010)

Some supernumerary teats are functional to different degrees.  From the way these look, I don't think they will be.  I'll take a picture tonight. I meant to the other day and forgot!


----------

